

Aspiring noob hacker mom applying to YC? - Fawcus

Hi guys,<p>Aspiring hacker mom here. I&#x27;m looking for advice on how to get into YC. The problem (other than the obvious) is that I am not a coder. I have always worked in C-suite jobs in software companies. So why YC? Because I have a scaleable biz idea I&#x27;ve been working on that is ready for some real testing.<p>I&#x27;ve been learning to code (C and Swift) and I can create an OK website. Yah, I can hear you laughing. All good. But I am not attempting to be the coder, just want to create a version of my product that can be proved. I may not worthy to post here, but I think a stint at YC could be a critical breakthrough.<p>Is it insane to apply with my non-coding sales partner and my limited, lame coding skills - is there any advice you can give us?
======
loumf
How will you create the prototype during the YC period that proves you are
ready for the next step? You don't need to answer here or answer to get in YC
-- you need to answer that to actually make progress, though.

Let's say the answer is you get a tech co-founder.

Great -- now, what part do you do that's so important? Again, this isn't for
you to answer here -- this is what a good tech co-founder will want to know.
The answer is NOT: "I have the ideas". It's more like getting the first 10
customers and knowing how to get the next 100 or 1000 after that.

If it's really true that you can get the first 1000 customers, why are you
wasting time learning to code? A little is fine, but if the idea depends on
software, you're going to be too slow, and revenue will solve a lot of coding
problems.

------
pskittle
As someone learning to code i can relate. Here's how i look at things - if
you're successful and it takes off, which i hope it does. The challenges
you'll face then will be more tougher than learning how to code a initial
prototype. Go as much as you can into the prototype without someone else. test
it with a small group of people , get some feedback. this way you'll have a
fair idea of how things work. Also you will be able to evaluate someone you're
going to partner with in the future. Hope this helps. Good luck :)

------
michaelpinto
Some quick thoughts:

If you really have a passion for a business that you want to make happen,
while the YC association would be nice don't feel that it has to be make or
break.

I don't think there is anything laughable about a non-coder doing code: It
gives you an edge over C-suite types when it comes to working with coders.

It's also not insane to apply: Even if you fail chances are you'll learn a
great deal along the way and make some contacts. Also there's no rule that you
can't apply more than once or try another incubator program.

------
Fawcus
I am so impressed with the support your community is giving us. It's inspiring
and valuable advice. I have proved the first 200 customers, am on track to
prove 1000 but not before application deadline. What I will focus on is
finding a non-founder (or founder if I get lucky) tech guy to take my
wireframes, design and get into real testing. Will push ahead. (And I am going
to continue to gently push my son into your world.) Very cool.

------
clay_to_n
I would figure out what your technology stack will be, and try your best to
get familiar with those languages and frameworks.

Then hire someone to build the prototype before YC. You're not going to be
able to head the tech side of the company, so it's probably best to find
someone to do that as soon as possible as co-founder or a hire. Even if you
can't build it yourself, learning a bit about the language and architecture
you're using will be valuable.

------
Robby2023
Build a prototype and prove people are going to pay for your product. Having
real customers desperate to use your solution is the best way to get into YC.

------
mayi12345
just apply.

